
SpaceX satellite was on “collision course” until ESA satellite was re-routed - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/spacex-satellite-was-on-collision-course-until-esa-satellite-was-re-routed/
======
algaeontoast
Talk to anyone who knows their stuff at JPL and they'll be more than happy to
explain how much of a scientific and political joke ESA is...

This is not surprising, SpaceX's deployment is more impressive and
scientifically rigorous than anything attempted or completed by ESA __in LEO
__.

